# Audioplayer mit Brennfunktion [~solved]

## Ezekeel

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Audioplayer wie XMMS oder Mplayer mit denen man Audiocds erstellen kann. 

Der Hintergrund dieser Geschichte ist ganz einfach der, dass ich mit Streamripper immmer extrem viel MP3s aufzeichne. Vereinzelte Freunde von mir wollen nun diese MP3s als Audiocds - da ich aber größtenteils nicht weiss wie sich die MP3s anhören würde ich diese gerne vorher anhören und dann jene die nicht erwünscht sind rausschmeißen und dann das was übrig bleibt auf eine CD brennen. Und da ich nun mal keine Lust habe die CD Titel zu notieren die meist recht kryptisch sind (HappyHardcore aus JP) und diese dann mühsam wieder auf die MP3s in den Verzeichnissen zu übertragen stellte sich mir eben die Frage ob es nicht sowas wie Itunes oder WMplayer gibt die so eine Funktion integriert haben? ...XMMS, Mplayer, beep-music-player und kaffeine habe ich mir schon angeschaut aber nichts gefunden 

Hab noch den 2.6.8er Kernel weswegen das eh so 'ne Geschichte mit dem Brennen ist von dem her wäre es auch nicht schlecht wenn man auch einfach nur Images erzeugen könnte, das mal nur so nebenbei! 

Thx 4 answers

----------

## Corax

Ich glaube, Amarok bietet Unterstützung zum Brennen von Playlists - im Zusammenspiel mit K3b.

----------

## Ezekeel

danke für die Antwort, aber nein, es sieht nicht so aus als ob dem so wäre!!! Habs gerade eben emerged und habe nichts dergleichen in den Menus entdecken können!

----------

## Lenz

Ist aber so. Rechte Maustaste auf den oder die Titel, 'Burn CD' und ab dafür  :Wink: .

Welche Version hast du dann installiert? Ich verwende 1.1.1.

Gruß,

Lenz

----------

## Ezekeel

dann wird es wohl daran liegen, dass 

```

Qt: 3.3.3

KDE: 3.3.1

amaroK: 1.0.2

```

die Version 1.1.1 ist noch als ~x86 maskiert. Werde sie vielleicht unter umständen mal antesten wobei er dann wieder irgendwelches Zeug installiert das ist nicht unbedingt will... Will nicht unter linux wieder so anfangen wie unter windows, dass ich mein ganzes System zumülle. Denn das Problem ist doch immer wieder, dass wenn ich nach einiger Zeit dann amarok nicht mehr will ein emerge -C nur amarok runterschmeisst aber nicht mehr die dinge die ich nicht mehr brauche!!  :Sad:  Gehört zwar nicht in den Thread, aber wollte ich nur noch schnell erwähnen! Bin mit XMMS sonst voll auf zufrieden wenn das nicht mit der Brennfunktion wäre. Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal in die Shellprogrammierung einlesen und ein kleines script schreiben das aus einer pls datei die datein zusammen sucht und ein Image erstellt. Als so schwierig stelle ich mir das nun nicht vor, aber wahrscheinlich überschätze ich mich da vollkommen mit meinen mehr als rudimentären c++ kenntnissen!  :Razz:  Dennoch danke! [solved]

----------

## Lenz

[ ] du kennst 'emerge depclean'

----------

## Ezekeel

ja kenne ich wie auch die vielen Threads die hier schon waren weil auf Grund von depclean das System nicht mehr lief wie auch die reisengroße Warnmeldung wenn man ein emerge -p depclean ausführt! Ich habe auch mal meine Meinung zu depclean geschrieben und die ist nicht gerade sonderlich erfreulich und wenn ich mir anschaue was mir depclean alles runterschmeissen will dann kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass ich das alles nicht mehr brauche!! Ein 

```
emerge --prune
```

 bzw. 

```
qpgkg --dups -v
```

 hat mir bisher immer gereicht um mein System einigermaßen sauber zu halten, nur deinstalliert das eben nicht die Pakete die unnütz auf dem System sind!

----------

## Lenz

Du musst halt vorher dein Worldfile aufräumen und wichtige Pakete hinzufügen; nach einem 'emerge depclean' noch ein 'revdep-rebuild' und schon löppt die Sache.

Seitdem ich das gemacht habe und ein sauberes worldfile habe ist 'emerge depclean' wirklich unproblematisch. Der installiert nichts mehr, was er nicht sollte.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Du musst halt vorher dein Worldfile aufräumen und wichtige Pakete hinzufügen~

 Was meinst Du mit aufräumen? Und, was wären wichtige Pakete, die nicht eh schon drin stehen?

----------

## Ezekeel

...passt zwar nicht in den Thread -> aber würde mich auch interessieren!!   :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Also:

1. mit dem 'dep'-Script redundante Einträge entfernen (lassen)

2. libs die versehentlich ins worldfile gekommen sind, rauslöschen, unbenötigte Programme auch aus dem worldfile nehmen

3. Einträge ins worldfile übernehmen, die 'emerge depclean' deinstallieren will, die man aber trotzdem noch behalten möchte

4. 'emerge depclean' ausführen

5. 'revdep-rebuild' ausführen

6. mit dem 'cruft'-script ggf. noch nicht benötigte Configs in /etc oder sonstwo aufspüren und entfernen

So, und da will mir mal jemand sagen, dass man Abhängigkeiten nicht mehr deinstalliert bekommt *G*. Wenn das worldfile einmal schön sauber ist, funktioniert depclean sehr gut. Hab bei der ersten Aufräumaktion dieser Art über 150 Pakete (meist unbenötigte Abhängigkeiten) deinstallieren können. Seitdem achte ich immer drauf, in regelmäßigen Abständen aufzuräumen.

----------

